# شريط خشبة سايل منها دم



## bant el mase7 (15 مارس 2011)

*شريط خشبة سايل منها دم 




من اجمل ما قدم من شرائط الترانيم 
عن فترة الصلبوت واسبوع الالام والقيامة المجيدة . 

وقد شارك فية 55 مرنم ومرنمة من ابناء الكورال وهم الاساتذة :





الفنان / ادوار حنـــــــــــــــا 

الفنان / مـــــلاك عيـــــــاد 

الفنان / عمـــــاد رشــــدي 

الفنان / ايهـــــاب رشـــدي 

الفنان / سعــــــد ماركـــــو 

الفنان / شريف اسطفانوس 

والذى قام بالعزف على آله الـ شيللو في الشريط الفنان الجميل / جان بشري 

وآله الناي الفنان المبدع / اشرف عجايبي 

والعود الفنان الجميل المتميز باداءة كعازف كمان وعود الاستاذ / سعد ماركو 

وصولو الكمان كان للرائع / عماد رشدي 

وكلمات الترانيم والحوار المبدع / باسم سمير وهو ايضاً الذى قام بكتابه هذه الترانيم:

في عتمة الليل الحزين - بحر الشرور - ضنايا الوحيد 
- عود يا زمن - وقت صلبك يا يسوع 

والذى قام بتلحين هذه الاوبريت ووضع لها الموسيقي التصويرية وايضاً قام بالتسجيل والمكساج والهندسة الصوتية هو الفنان / عمانوئيل سعد 

وقد شارك في اداء الدراما عدد كبير من الفنانين 




الفنان / ياسم سمير 
الفنان / ماجد عزت 
الفنان / ماجد جميل 
الفنان / ماهر ابو مرين 

والذى قام باداء صوت السيد المسيح لة كل المجد :

الاستاذ القدير الفنان / سمير فهمي 


أوبــــريت خشــــبـة ســــــايل منــها دم**






جـــــــــــزء 1 **
*


*جــــــــــزء 2 *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 مارس 2011)

*جميييييييييل جدا 
تسلم ايدك يا سكرة
ربنا يعوضك
*​


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2011)

رووووووعه تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الشريط

ربنا يعوضك​


----------

